# How to remove polish on plastic trim



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

The Mrs recently picked up a new car and the black plastic trim around the mirrors has polish residue on them. What is the best product to fully remove this?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

All Purpose Cleaner or Degreaser, with a small stiff bristled brush. :thumb:


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice one mate. :thumb:


----------



## freefly (Apr 14, 2006)

its a bit heath robinson but Peanut butter is very good at removing polish residues on black trims. Seriously.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

A pencil eraser works well too. Followed by a natural nut oil to restore the lustre. Walnut oil or ground nut oil are very good , both are very cheap and available at all supermarkets


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

tar and glue remover rubbed in with a mf will remove the polish. then treat over with your usual vinyl dressing


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> All Purpose Cleaner or Degreaser, with a small stiff bristled brush. :thumb:


do you mean WD40 or similar ?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've just had amazing (to me!) results with groundnut oil.

Try it, if you don't like it then use it for cooking! :wave:


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Peanut butter, I stand by this as its very very good and at a fraction of a cost. The amount of customers that are so surprised by it is kinda funny 

Yep you guessed it, its then on their shopping list. Try it, you will be thanking this thread afterwards!

Edit, I say peanut butter instead of groundnut oil etc because the peanut butter has very small bits in it, think of it as a face wash that has those bits in, they get into the plastic crevices and lift the polish out.


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

What i use to remove polish stains is Autoglym bumper care, its good and leaves a nice finish


----------



## BigErn (Jul 11, 2009)

Smooth peanut butter


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

...and what do you use to remove the peanut butter?


----------



## BigErn (Jul 11, 2009)

the dogs tongue :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

any old microfibre to remove peanut butter or rag / blue towels. I would go with MF though and watch the crap come off the bumper! It also restores colour to plastics but I use it to remove old polish on cars then add an exterior bumper blackener / shine.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Black Wow.work in well with a microfibre cloth:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

peanut butter used smooth only ofc...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Mark Collins said:


> What i use to remove polish stains is Autoglym bumper care, its good and leaves a nice finish


as above for me too


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

with products such as ag bumper care and black wow you are realy just covering them up. not removeing it

what i use is a chopped down paint brush and some apc


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use a stiff brush and Cleenol glass cleaner - gets it straight off


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

so to recap you can use peanut butter to get rid of polish marks on plastic......and you can have a sandwich at the same time!!! Brilliant


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

corsaauto said:


> so to recap you can use peanut butter to get rid of polish marks on plastic......and you can have a sandwich at the same time!!! Brilliant


Yep - the smooth organic stuff works a treat :lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've also found that _*pure sunflower oil*_ works.  I knew I didn't have any peanut butter or nut oil in the house so at first I attacked the trim with AG Fastglass and then AG Tar Remover, neither of which made much difference. Tried the sunflower oil on a small area and hey presto, no more white polish stains.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Franco50 said:


> I've also found that _*pure sunflower oil*_ works.  I knew I didn't have any peanut butter or nut oil in the house so at first I attacked the trim with AG Fastglass and then AG Tar Remover, neither of which made much difference. Tried the sunflower oil on a small area and hey presto, no more white polish stains.


what did you use to get rid of the sunflower oil? a proper wash?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bl**dy hell i never knew that and will be giving it a go tonight when i get home from work :thumb:


----------

